# Sabe como é? [saku'mɛ]



## Rosing22

Hello,

I read in a book that the discourse marker _sabe como é?_ is phonetically reduced to [saku'mɛ]. This is called deletion in linguistics, if I'm not mistaken.

My question is: are there any other phonological processes like the one above you guys can tell me about, please?

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## Vanda

Lots of them. The problem is remember them suddenly. 
Como você está? /cumé que cê tá?/


----------



## gbasfora

Vamos embora = vambora/rambora/simbora
Está salvo = Tá safo


----------



## diego-rj

Presta atenção -> prestenção
por causa de quê? -> cardiquê (esse aqui é meio tosco, evite usá-lo)


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Essas reduções são interresantes, em "está salvo" pode soar como "tá *safo*"?


----------



## anaczz

tá safo = está safo 
safo = Que se safou, que escapou 
e também 
 indivíduo esperto, inteligente, vivo


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

anaczz said:


> tá safo = está safo
> safo = Que se safou, que escapou
> e também
> indivíduo esperto, inteligente, vivo



Concordo plenamente com o que você escreveu anaczz mas você viu o que foi escrito na postagem #3, segunda linha?


----------



## Rosing22

Vanda said:


> Lots of them. The problem is remember them suddenly.
> Como você está? /cumé que cê tá?/


Obrigado! 

Acho que “cumé que cê tá?” é a redução de “como é que você está”, né?


----------



## Rosing22

gbasfora said:


> Vamos embora = vambora/rambora/simbora
> Está salvo = Tá safo


Gbasfora, o Dicionário inFormal registra “rumbora”, mas não “rambora”.

I’m guessing that might be some kind of variation.

Muito grato!


----------



## Rosing22

Thank you guys all for your help.

Vanda said above there are lots of examples of deletion in Portugese, but it’s hard to come up with them off the top of one’s head. I understand that. 

So far you guys have given quite a few examples, but I was wondering if you could log back in and write a new post with a new example whenever you remember one more.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## anaczz

finde  = fim de semana
taquiuspa = puta que os pariu (vulgar)
sifu = se fudeu (vulgar)
boralá = vamos embora lá (lá expletivo)
pera (é) = espera
xacomigo = deixa comigo (eu resolvo)
chovê = deixa eu ver


Obs: Guajara-mirim, não concordo com aquela afirmação, uma vez que a palavra safo existe e se aplica perfeitamente ao sentido.


----------



## gbasfora

Rosing22 said:


> Gbasfora, o Dicionário inFormal registra “rumbora”, mas não “rambora”.
> 
> I’m guessing that might be some kind of variation.
> 
> Muito grato!



Aqui no nordeste se diz rambora. Nunca ouvi rumbora. Também se diz bora imbora


----------



## gbasfora

peraí = espera


----------



## diego-rj

gbasfora said:


> Aqui no nordeste se diz rambora. Nunca ouvi rumbora. Também se diz bora imbora



E eu aqui no Rio nunca ouvi com r. Sempre _vambora _ou apenas _bora_.


----------



## More od Solzi

_Po*de de*ixar = Po*de*xá
Faculda*de de* medicina  = Faculda*di*medsina_


----------



## Rosing22

gbasfora said:


> Aqui no nordeste se diz rambora. Nunca ouvi rumbora. Também se diz bora imbora



gbasfora, é “bora imbora” tudo junto ou separado?

Muito grato!


----------



## gbasfora

Rosing22 said:


> gbasfora, é “bora imbora” tudo junto ou separado?
> 
> Muito grato!



Os dois são possíveis. Você vai ouvir alguns dizerem borimbora e outros dizerem bora imbora. Não há uma regra fixa.

Mais alguns :

ouvisse (entendeu ) : Visse
Oh gente ! : Oxente ! Oxe !
VIrgem Maria! : Vige !
Filho da puta : Fidaputa
Filho de rapariga : Fiderapariga


----------

